# my new 20g and stuff



## crackpyroman (Aug 12, 2008)

This is some pic of my 20g this is my first time to setup an aquarium or have one it's missing plants i know... o i have some pics of some fish that r in my aquarium but i do not know what they are!! long story!!! if you can help me identify them it wood be cool. What is THE cycle and the natural one please. it's freshwater thank you all
Paul























































i have six fish in all. looks like there are 3 of same then two the same and one all by him self. thanks one more time


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

None of them work...


----------



## crackpyroman (Aug 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> None of them work...



i think i got it


----------



## crackpyroman (Aug 12, 2008)

*omg*



crackpyroman said:


> i think i got it


Ok, I did all this then liked having an aquarium but i did not Cycle i have a 20g and 6 fish and there going to die!!! I have no where i can ship them!!!!! Ok this what i did so far i have had the 20g for 3 weeks now but i have been clening it all the time and 6 little fish. so i need to get a good tester. all i have is ph test. please help. sud I just let it go, no clening it for 6 weeks?????????


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I would give the fish to a pet store until you can cycle, or do one of the followign options:

1. Call up fish stores and see if they carry "bio-spira" or "Tetra safe-start." These contain the bacteria you will need to cycle. 
2. Find a friend with an aquarium, and get a piece of filter media. Put it in your filter.
3. Or you can dose Stability for a few weeks, which should help get your tank established.

Don't freak out, we all made this mistake at some point. Do not heavily clean your tank, but test the parameters, and when ammonia starts climbing too high, do partial water changes.

By the way, looks like you have 3 zebra danios, 2 white cloud mountain minnows, and 1 glo-lite tetra. These are all hardy fish. If you keep an eye on your water parameters, they should be able to survive the cycle.


----------



## crackpyroman (Aug 12, 2008)

*geting there slowly*



trashion said:


> I would give the fish to a pet store until you can cycle, or do one of the followign options:
> 
> 1. Call up fish stores and see if they carry "bio-spira" or "Tetra safe-start." These contain the bacteria you will need to cycle.
> 2. Find a friend with an aquarium, and get a piece of filter media. Put it in your filter.
> ...


Ok did a lot of reading! and this is what i did. ! gave the fish to a frend that has some neon's and a full cycled tank.
( what i am going to do next )
1.empty the tank clean it (with fresh water only) take out my rocks (i did the test with vineger on my rocks and it fizzed alot so in the water the rocks are leting out hardening agents like calcium cardonate.seeing as my water has a hi alkaline level (9.5) and am looking to go down to a more neutral level (7) so the rock are not helping me at all. 
2. get a good filter a Eheim 2213,some good Substrates for plants,plants,driftwood,sand, API Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit, to keep track of the nitrogen cycle and start it over.!!

i will be updating you all

thanks Paul::fish:


----------

